
Show HN: I-AM, esoteric language to determine what is real - davidnunez
https://github.com/davidnunez/I-AM
======
davidnunez
I've been having trouble sleeping lately, because, you know... the World.

I've decided to channel some of this anxiety into making more things for other
people. This might be art. I'm not sure.

It's more likely marketing, if I'm being honest. Sign up for my Newsletter™

Enjoy and ping me if you are real or not please. I desperately need to know.

